# Funny stories about when customers don't pay



## BillyM83

Post them in here. I have a client that refused to pay after work was complete and I was debating pushing snow back into his driveway next time it snows... anyone ever do anything like this before? LOL


----------



## EWSplow

BillyM83 said:


> Post them in here. I have a client that refused to pay after work was complete and I was debating pushing snow back into his driveway next time it snows... anyone ever do anything like this before? LOL


That thought has crossed my mind.

I dumped a client with a few properties, because I got tired of his slow paying. It felt good when I drove past one of them and some schmucks he hired were shoveling the driveway and I pushed out the end of the driveway of a neighbor who was trying to clear a windrow from the city plow. I didn't know them and didn't charge. Just being helpful.


----------



## cwren2472

BillyM83 said:


> Post them in here. I have a client that refused to pay after work was complete and I was debating pushing snow back into his driveway next time it snows... anyone ever do anything like this before? LOL


I'm no lawyer, but lack of payment is a civil offense- deliberately burying someone's driveway sounds potentially like a criminal one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just pay him Cwren then you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## cwren2472

Mr.Markus said:


> Just pay him Cwren then you don't have to worry about it.


He pushed all the snow into my garage and I'm still trying to melt it.


----------



## Hydromaster

BillyM83 said:


> Post them in here. I have a client that refused to pay after work was complete and I was debating pushing snow back into his driveway next time it snows... anyone ever do anything like this before? LOL


 Do a slow roll by their property honking your horn and waving at them.
I learned that one from a real pro.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm sitting here at the moment trying to get ahold of slugs that owe. Ya think the guy would be mad if I went and took my fancy mufflers off his Kenworth?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Do a slow roll by their property honking your horn and waving at them.
> I learned that one from a real pro.


Aren't you also supposed to yell obscenities?


----------



## SHAWZER

cwren2472 said:


> He pushed all the snow into my garage and I'm still trying to melt it.


I have a tiger torch in the back of my truck you can borrow ....


----------



## Randall Ave

cwren2472 said:


> He pushed all the snow into my garage and I'm still trying to melt it.


Hey now, I thought you wanted a ski ramp.


----------



## Hydromaster

cwren2472 said:


> He pushed all the snow into my garage and I'm still trying to melt it.


Are you useing a stove?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aren't you also supposed to yell obscenities?


Yes, 
That is reserved for 60 day slow pays.


----------



## dieselss

Randall Ave said:


> I'm sitting here at the moment trying to get ahold of slugs that owe. Ya think the guy would be mad if I went and took my fancy mufflers off his Kenworth?


Have him park it where I work, they will be gone in the morning I guarantee.....


----------



## Mudly

There is nothing funny about not getting paid


----------



## Randall Ave

Middle of the night on Rt80. Replaced belts on a Mack, the guys says, I got no money to pay you, to bad. I grabbed a pair of cutters and started to cut the new belts off, I got paid.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Randall Ave said:


> Middle of the night on Rt80. Replaced belts on a Mack, the guys says, I got no money to pay you, to bad. I grabbed a pair of cutters and started to cut the new belts off, I got paid.


Did you charge extra for the attempted stiff?


----------



## Randall Ave

I just get what the bill was, but they are blaclisted after stuff like that.


----------



## snoboss

:blob2:I had a couple of no pays that called from out of state and said they were sorry about not getting there bill paid and could I email them the bill so they could take care of it. They were very sincere and believable. I told the wife watch within 2 weeks we are going to receive court bankruptcy papers. Sure enough I was right.:angry:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I leave voice mails when we are hauling snow. 
Hi it’s James my boss told me to give you a call in regards to the bill being paid he said if you don’t pay we are hauling “beep beep beep... just one sec I’m getting the address”. All the snow to your place from the grocery store. “Beeep beep beep”. I just wanted to
Confirm the address is 25 main st. Call me back or better yet send e transfer.


----------



## snoboss

I told one of our 5 nsp"s that they are all batting a hundred percent fail and that nsp stands for no son of b******* pay! to date its been trickling in from all. we do 150 places and 145 of them the check almost hits me in the hand when I send out invoices in the mailbox. The other 5 are offscale slow!


----------



## jonniesmooth

I did a clean up at an account on the river,real nice place. The owner lived 50 miles from me. After 3 months of non payment and unanswered phone calls, I went and knocked on his door. He wouldn't open it. We talked about can I take credit cards etc. No, I don't. So I left.
Stopped at Menards to pick up a few things. I get a call from " officer Dudley " or whatever.
Telling me it's illegal to go to someone's door to collect a debt.
And I'm thinking " wow, all those years I had a paper route as a kid, here I was pulling strong arm robberies. 
Maybe it was a cop, maybe it wasn't. 
I never got my money, they did end up losing both houses.


----------



## m_ice

Mudly said:


> There is nothing funny about not getting paid


Couldnt agree more


----------



## jonniesmooth

m_ice said:


> Couldnt agree more


I called the on site manager of my biggest winter account, as I haven't been paid since November. Asked if he would look into it for me, haven't heard back from him yet. To be clear, he doesn't handle the money, he handles the rental and maintenance of the properties. But, he us who I deal with, so I thought I'd start with him, not the out of town bean counters.


----------



## EWSplow

jonniesmooth said:


> I called the on site manager of my biggest winter account, as I haven't been paid since November. Asked if he would look into it for me, haven't heard back from him yet. To be clear, he doesn't handle the money, he handles the rental and maintenance of the properties. But, he us who I deal with, so I thought I'd start with him, not the out of town bean counters.


I actually had good luck with a property manager. 
She'd ride the owner until he coughed up some dough. She'd tell him if he wants work done, he'd better pay up. After she left, I dumped him. I don't have time to chase after people to get paid.


----------



## jonniesmooth

EWSplow said:


> I actually had good luck with a property manager.
> She'd ride the owner until he coughed up some dough. She'd tell him if he wants work done, he'd better pay up. After she left, I dumped him. I don't have time to chase after people to get paid.


I've had this account for, man, 15 years, where does time go? Never been a problem. I even checked this years invoices against the last 2 years. Some months a little higher, some a little lower. Not like I jacked their price or something.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I leave voice mails when we are hauling snow.
> Hi it's James my boss told me to give you a call in regards to the bill being paid he said if you don't pay we are hauling "beep beep beep... just one sec I'm getting the address". All the snow to your place from the grocery store. "Beeep beep beep". I just wanted to
> Confirm the address is 25 main st. Call me back or better yet send e transfer.


I may or may not know of someone who actually followed through with this and placed a number of loads strategically in front of the doors to their franchised restaurant. There was a phone call exchange, a promise of a check at the location, but the pile had to be moved by 1pm. There also was a stipulation that it be cash (checks were from Goodyear). Then there were obscenities. Don't really know how it was resolved, but there were 95 thesis on the door a week later.

This was before there were security cameras, so no pics and it did happen. According to LinkedIn he sells insurance now - not a total surprise.


----------



## GMC Driver

jonniesmooth said:


> I called the on site manager of my biggest winter account, as I haven't been paid since November. Asked if he would look into it for me, haven't heard back from him yet. To be clear, he doesn't handle the money, he handles the rental and maintenance of the properties. But, he us who I deal with, so I thought I'd start with him, not the out of town bean counters.


At 120 days there is an email that goes out that has everyone's email on it. At that point I don't care anymore - either pay up or get lost. CEOs/CFOs don't like those emails.


----------



## Philbilly2

I may or may not have heard of this guy that was a sub to a crook that re-located someones piece of machinery to a different state overnight to get square with the house. 

No way that could happen now a days with the cameras everywhere.


----------



## Philbilly2

Through our service work, we get people that stiff us all the time. It is always the richest bastards that stiff you. 

It always comes around eventually when they call you at 6pm on a Sunday screaming about this or that and they need a guy there now. Yeah... hope you have a large wad of cash in your sock drawer bud. Only way your gunna make me even so much as not just hang up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had a customer that i serviced for 14 years, was always a slow payer but always paid ..eventually.
The property went up for sale one summer and we negotiated a reduced contract term to reflect the sale date. Sale and move out date went by no payment, stiffed me for $2500. He moved elsewhere in the same township, i still catch him at the diner every now and then and remind him. ( Its been several years) i also make a point to send him a Christmas Card every year to the PO box that he still has, customized of course.
"Moneys Short, Times are Hard, Here's your $#@&)/# Christmas Card!!! 
On the inside, a miniture copy of his past due bill. Also stamp the envelope with "Past Due" front and back...its my therapy...


----------



## jonniesmooth

I went back and found this, it fits here. I can update it, some friends went there Valentine's day, they made a reservation. They charged them $50 for making a reservation. The next day they were closed again. Scuttlebutt on Facebook was all the employee's checks bounced, so they quit.


jonniesmooth said:


> I had one of those, kind of. We have a municipal contract. Properties that don't do their public sidewalk are sent a " compliance reminder" from the city code enforcement. They don't take care of it,the city sends us.
> Couple years ago, a business made the list.
> We did the work. Guy pitched a fit w/ the city. Next year, he hires us to do his big old Victorian apt. house. Lots of hand shoveling, steps, small walks etc. Complete PITA.
> Dec. was a terrible month, tons of snow.
> Big bill for him. I was ecstatic when he hadn't paid by Jan.10, so I could drop him. We didn't have a serviceable event in Jan. before the 10th. The next time.it snowed, not a word from him. He was so p.o.'ed about the city sidewalk that he was going to stick it to me, but good.
> $322 was the cost for that important lesson
> I come to hear through the grapevine this year, some friendswent to eat there. No beer, not a bottle, nothing on tap, nada.
> One of my wife's coworkers husband is a liquor rep. She says ," oh yeah, Bob said did something about that" ,apparently the local brewery they were supplied by hadn't been getting paid either, and those guys are a pretty tight group, so they pulled their inventory and he had a heck of a time getting a new supplier .


----------



## EWSplow

I was just talking to my plumber. 
He said he didn't get paid for setting a toilet and sink at at retail place, since last June. 
He said he was thinking about going to use there restroom and dumping cement down the drains. :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> I was just talking to my plumber.
> He said he didn't get paid for setting a toilet and sink at at retail place, since last June.
> He said he was thinking about going to use there restroom and dumping cement down the drains. :laugh:


I know a guy that was owed some money by an establishment for some previous work. Went into the bathroom with those fancy wipes that settle in drains but don't break down. Never broke them apart and just kept feeding roll and flushing.

This guy got paid for the previous work, and the now current work to rod the drain line before even pulling a machine off the truck and put said establishment on the "do not work for again list"

Or so I heard... from a friend of course.


----------



## Philbilly2

Then again as I have told you before, I also know this guy that has shut off gas meters, bled them out at the meter to knock out pilots and cause electronic ignition systems to fault due to go gas present.

I know a guy that has keyed someones b-box off to shut the water off, then filled it with sand so it could not very easily be turn back on.

Again... heard about these guys from a friend of course...


----------



## EWSplow

The best one was a Mason i know building fireplaces at new condos at a ski resort. He had a feeling he might have some trouble collecting, so each 1 got a sheet of glass about 1/2 way up the chimney. The developer freaked out when they lit the fireplaces for the 1st time and they filled with smoke. His response was "I'll come out and fix them, but you have to bring a check". 2 minutes to break the glass and he got paid.


----------



## southriverfarms

Years ago before I learned to get money in hand before doing a one-off:hammerhead: plowed a driveway for a guy in an area I was working in. About 8 inches of snow. Felt sorry for the guy so sure no problem. Agreed to an amount and plowed it out. Took about 10 minutes - long bent driveway. Knocked on the door - no answer! Ok no problem. Started to plow the snow back into the driveway. Guy came out and knocked on my window. *trucewhiteflag*Sorry, no answer. :headphones:Spent 20 minutes plowing his driveway full from the street pileslowblue:lowblue:lowblue::laugh:. Didn't take his money but sure felt good. Made the long hours worthwhile.


----------



## Hydromaster

I’m sure anyone with DOT numbers on their truck would be as unprofessional as The people in some of these stories .











:laugh: Nope just Couldn’t do it, type that out with a straight face.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

EWSplow said:


> The best one was a Mason i know building fireplaces at new condos at a ski resort. He had a feeling he might have some trouble collecting, so each 1 got a sheet of glass about 1/2 way up the chimney. The developer freaked out when they lit the fireplaces for the 1st time and they filled with smoke. His response was "I'll come out and fix them, but you have to bring a check". 2 minutes to break the glass and he got paid.


Heard that story many years ago.


----------



## EWSplow

LapeerLandscape said:


> Heard that story many years ago.


I'm pretty sure I've posted it on PS before. 
It was in the UP, about 30 - 35 years ago, so maybe you heard it there.


----------



## GMC Driver

We had a builder we did work for, not because I wanted to. The developer put alot of pressure on to do the work (they were from the Abruzzo region) even though the builder was from the GTA (out of town). Anyways, we ended doing the work, about $50-100k a month. After the third month we got sick of waiting.

I used to drive up to their office (90 minute drive) on the last day of the month, and sit in the lobby until I got my cheque. A number of times I went and the door was locked. I had to wait until someone was coming out and grab the door. I recall one afternoon the receptionist insisted there was no cheque there. At 4:55pm she made me aware that I had to leave as they closed in 5 minutes, or she was going to call the police. At 4:59 a cheque magically appeared from behind her desk. They were brutal, just about made us close the doors. I learned my lesson.


----------



## EWSplow

GMC Driver said:


> We had a builder we did work for, not because I wanted to. The developer put alot of pressure on to do the work (they were from the Abruzzo region) even though the builder was from the GTA (out of town). Anyways, we ended doing the work, about $50-100k a month. After the third month we got sick of waiting.
> 
> I used to drive up to their office (90 minute drive) on the last day of the month, and sit in the lobby until I got my cheque. A number of times I went and the door was locked. I had to wait until someone was coming out and grab the door. I recall one afternoon the receptionist insisted there was no cheque there. At 4:55pm she made me aware that I had to leave as they closed in 5 minutes, or she was going to call the police. At 4:59 a cheque magically appeared from behind her desk. They were brutal, just about made us close the doors. I learned my lesson.


You should have walked in with a pillow and sleeping bag. Maybe a cooler full of sandwiches too.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

GMC Driver said:


> We had a builder we did work for, not because I wanted to. The developer put alot of pressure on to do the work (they were from the Abruzzo region) even though the builder was from the GTA (out of town). Anyways, we ended doing the work, about $50-100k a month. After the third month we got sick of waiting.
> 
> I used to drive up to their office (90 minute drive) on the last day of the month, and sit in the lobby until I got my cheque. A number of times I went and the door was locked. I had to wait until someone was coming out and grab the door. I recall one afternoon the receptionist insisted there was no cheque there. At 4:55pm she made me aware that I had to leave as they closed in 5 minutes, or she was going to call the police. At 4:59 a cheque magically appeared from behind her desk. They were brutal, just about made us close the doors. I learned my lesson.


Surprised, the Abruzzese aren't known for their "pressure" tactics... sure those cats weren't from a bit further south?


----------



## snoboss

Wise man at the repair shop one day I asked him about how they handle folks that try to charge for repairs. He said if you teach a man to take advantage of you you've trained him for life.


----------



## doh

I plow 12 miles of Ice Road, to get to my Cabin. Many people use this road to get close to their Cabins and go Ice Fishing.

One day a Fellow Cabin Owner called me at work, and asked if I would push a trail into his place, about 1/2 mile off of My Road.

I said sure, I am going up tonight anyways. (there was a lot of snow that year) I said $50 would pay the gas for the night, he replied I was thinking more like $20.

I hung up, and every time I passed his Cabin, I would make the Bank as High as possible. Hauled snow from a mile further up the road just to pile it in front of where he had to break through the bank.

Sure 1/2 a mile isn't much, but the 7 miles of Road I made to get there is.


----------



## snoboss

One time I was out plowing during a bad storm in the nineties and an old lady flagged me down at the end of her driveway with a 16 inch shovel. She had shoveled a path all the way down her long driveway to the road and she asked what I would charge her to plow her drive. Feeling generous as she was possibly 80 plus years old I said 10 bucks. Her eyes got wide as she backed up and she responded for that Ill do it myself. She backed up as to not get shot in the back while being robbed. :hammerhead:


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have some clients in their 90s across the road from one of my sites. 
They constantly are interupting me when im there for prices on services. I aways aways quote them my minimum, the always counter with "how much for just one time?"
I dont do that, all season or nothing.
This year they agreed, to my seasonal minimum. The site across the road is commercial so they get great service, i even throw in a blast of salt. 
During our 3 day blow storm they and servicing 7 times, they called to let me know that their son had to shovel the spot where they parked their car and that this wasnt the kind of service they thought they were buying...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I have some clients in their 90s across the road from one of my sites.
> They constantly are interupting me when im there for prices on services. I aways aways quote them my minimum, the always counter with "how much for just one time?"
> I dont do that, all season or nothing.
> This year they agreed, to my seasonal minimum. The site across the road is commercial so they get great service, i even throw in a blast of salt.
> During our 3 day blow storm they and servicing 7 times, they called to let me know that their son had to shovel the spot where they parked their car and that this wasnt the kind of service they thought they were buying...


I usually find talking to the son/daughter to be the best option. Understandable that it's not always possible but if there is one involved I talk to them. Amazing how they think it's worth the cost for the service even when ithey had to shovel the small area where they parked the cars.


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> I have some clients in their 90s across the road from one of my sites.
> They constantly are interupting me when im there for prices on services. I aways aways quote them my minimum, the always counter with "how much for just one time?"
> I dont do that, all season or nothing.
> This year they agreed, to my seasonal minimum. The site across the road is commercial so they get great service, i even throw in a blast of salt.
> During our 3 day blow storm they and servicing 7 times, they called to let me know that their son had to shovel the spot where they parked their car and that this wasnt the kind of service they thought they were buying...


It's tough when they see a commercial property next door, or across the street get serviced more. 
I plow a few alleys on a seasonal with 2" trigger and have some lots and drives in some of them that have a 1" trigger. I get some looks when I drive over an inch of snow in the alley to plow them. So far, nobody has questioned it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I service this residential while im there doing the commercial to avoid the complaint, they get the best service of all my residentials which are typically bigger rural properties.


----------



## p0wd3rp1l0t

we had a historical last february and ended up clearing our residential properties 7 times during that month. we provide service to about 45 residential clients. one client has 2 rental units. she claimed that we only serviced one of the units 3 times, and the other one 4 times. she noted that the renters shoveled the driveway since we didnt show up. i literally laughed on the phone when she said that. then followed it by, we plowed a driveway 350 times over the course of that month and that not one single person called and disputed the bill that we sent them, but you said we didnt show up 7 times?!? highly unlikely. she sent a check for 1/5 of the total bill, which didnt even cover the 7 times she said we serviced her properties. she will forever be blacklisted


----------



## Mr.Markus

p0wd3rp1l0t said:


> we had a historical last february and ended up clearing our residential properties 7 times during that month. we provide service to about 45 residential clients. one client has 2 rental units. she claimed that we only serviced one of the units 3 times, and the other one 4 times. she noted that the renters shoveled the driveway since we didnt show up. i literally laughed on the phone when she said that. then followed it by, we plowed a driveway 350 times over the course of that month and that not one single person called and disputed the bill that we sent them, but you said we didnt show up 7 times?!? highly unlikely. she sent a check for 1/5 of the total bill, which didnt even cover the 7 times she said we serviced her properties. she will forever be blacklisted


You plowed 1 driveway more than 12 times a day in February..?


----------



## EWSplow

Mr.Markus said:


> You plowed 1 driveway more than 12 times a day in February..?


I read it as 350 times.


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> I read it as 350 times.


Edit: 350 times in a month.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Mr.Markus said:


> You plowed 1 driveway more than 12 times a day in February..?


I thought we were doing quite well when we got to 4/ day.
Still didn't maintain a 2" trigger, more like 5-6".
Good thing we didn't sell it as zero tolerance, 'eh?:hammerhead:


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> You plowed 1 driveway more than 12 times a day in February..?


I think it's all the properties (45 or so) x 7 times in that month (each)... gets close to 350 times (total for all of them)


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> Edit: 350 times in a month.


So for February, that's 12.5 times a day per average.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> So for February, that's 12.5 times a day per average.


There's a guy on PS who could possibly accomplish that doing his full route.

Edit: leap year, or not? I didn't check your math.


----------



## Randall Ave

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I think it's all the properties (45 or so) x 7 times in that month (each)... gets close to 350 times (total for all of them)


. He wrote, the same driveway.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EWSplow said:


> I read it as 350 times.


Ok so more that 12 times in a 24 hr period if you have some days where it didnt snow

Thats alot for a resi... Even at the proverbial 1 min/drive. Its a service level i wont try to compete with.

FWIW I plowed my route 16 times in February.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Randall Ave said:


> . He wrote, the same driveway.


I agree, he def. did, just trying to have it make sense.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Going to be a lot of "funny stories" about non payment if this idle banter keeps up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I agree, he def. did, just trying to have it make sense.


I believe you're right, cause if he only plowed 7 times in feb thats 50 times a day....lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Some of you guys are using that metric math again.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

EWSplow said:


> There's a guy on PS who could possibly accomplish that doing his full route.
> 
> Edit: leap year, or not? I didn't check your math.


Ah, finally read between the lines on this, haha, well played


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Some of you guys are using that metric math again.


I gave up several posts ago.

I'd be pissed too if someone plowed my driveway 12 times in 24 hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

p0wd3rp1l0t said:


> we had a historical last february and ended up clearing our residential properties 7 times during that month. we provide service to about 45 residential clients. one client has 2 rental units. she claimed that we only serviced one of the units 3 times, and the other one 4 times. she noted that the renters shoveled the driveway since we didnt show up. i literally laughed on the phone when she said that. then followed it by, we plowed a driveway 350 times over the course of that month and that not one single person called and disputed the bill that we sent them, but you said we didnt show up 7 times?!? highly unlikely. she sent a check for 1/5 of the total bill, which didnt even cover the 7 times she said we serviced her properties. she will forever be blacklisted


You plowed a driveway every 2 hours for a month straight?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> I gave up several posts ago.
> 
> I'd be pissed too if someone plowed my driveway 12 times in 24 hours.


Is that over the seasonal mathematical quota? I wonder if he was using a beat up chevy with a welded up V plow


----------



## Mr.Markus

Randall Ave said:


> Is that over the seasonal mathematical quota? I wonder if he was using a beat up chevy with a welded up V plow


Hey now...i have a beat up chevy with a welded up v plow, its quite productive.


----------



## p0wd3rp1l0t

i do apologize if that was confusing. i meant we have around 45 residential customers that we plowed 7 times each for a grand total of around 315 driveways plowed for the month. hope that clears any confusion


----------



## EWSplow

p0wd3rp1l0t said:


> i do apologize if that was confusing. i meant we have around 45 residential customers that we plowed 7 times each for a grand total of around 315 driveways plowed for the month. hope that clears any confusion


We aren't gullible enough to think you actually plowed the same property 12.5 times a day. 
It did make for some amusing conversation though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> We aren't gullible enough to think you actually plowed the same property 12.5 times a day.
> It did make for some amusing conversation though.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Speak for yourself.


We meaning 2 or more of us.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> We meaning 2 or more of us.


Witch too?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I spent the last day trying to tweek my route for these new service levels....

And i spring washed my wifes car to get the salt off...


----------



## SHAWZER

You have a very large hoe .....


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> We aren't gullible enough to think you actually plowed the same property 12.5 times a day.
> It did make for some amusing conversation though.


Wait, he didn't?


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> I spent the last day trying to tweek my route for these new service levels....
> 
> And i spring washed my wifes car to get the salt off...
> 
> View attachment 202038


I did that to a guy sleeping in a dump truck years ago , 2 yard bucket of water . Knocked off 3 clearance lights , 1 wiper blade and shorted out the dash . The whole crew thought it was real funny ..... the white hat not so much . Might have been a little gravel mixed in .


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Speak for yourself.





Mark Oomkes said:


> Witch too?





Randall Ave said:


> Wait, he didn't?


I'm beginning to wonder...


----------



## prezek

Mark Oomkes said:


> Going to be a lot of "funny stories" about non payment if this idle banter keeps up.


Not if you discount 25% apparently.


----------



## southriverfarms

EWSplow said:


> We aren't gullible enough to think you actually plowed the same property 12.5 times a day.
> It did make for some amusing conversation though.


Thought he was measuring the 1" horizontally!


----------



## southriverfarms

Mr.Markus said:


> I spent the last day trying to tweek my route for these new service levels....
> 
> And i spring washed my wifes car to get the salt off...
> 
> View attachment 202038


Not a bad cleaning job. Looks like you did the inside at the same time. Very efficient.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have some stories about people not paying this winter but they are getting less funny everyday that goes by ....


----------



## jonniesmooth

SHAWZER said:


> I have some stories about people not paying this winter but they are getting less funny everyday that goes by ....


My biggest winter account, that I have had for 15 years without ever needing to contact them directly. Everything was always handled by the on site manager. And the payments have always been timely.
This year was ve


jonniesmooth said:


> I've had this account for, man, 15 years, where does time go? Never been a problem. I even checked this years invoices against the last 2 years. Some months a little higher, some a little lower. Not like I jacked their price or something.


To update this. Got paid for Dec. at the beginning of March. Called the contact given to me by the manager. Voicemail, no reply for a week.
Next week I use the "contact us" link on their website,twice. Give it a week,no response. 
Next week,pick the top e mail off the website,write him directly, same day response,says he will look into it, get back to me by Wednesday. Wednesday comes and goes. Next wednesday I e mail again. This time I attached my copies of the invoices. Immediately responds that he has forwarded it to the appropriate agent. That afternoon I get a check for January and February. 
I'm glad I got caught up,but I'm not impressed with the lack of communication from them. I think I'm going to switch them to seasonal,paid up front next year. I hate chasing money. The only positive to this is that if they had paid me on time, I might not have held enough in reserve for the situation we are in now. So I am chalking this up to Devine intervention. PTLA!


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r

After all these stories im glad i am seasonal upfront or per plow upfront before i drop my blade


----------



## Hydromaster

Funny. 

I never found it funny when they don’t pay.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had a 14 year grass customer that has been sick quite a bit the last few years. He got behind last year, paid his whole season in November after all the grass and clean up was done. I didnt mind I had bigger fish to fry and he was good for it. The same happened this year. He caled me on a Sunday to ask what he owed and to stop in for a check. i set it up for Tuesday his regular maintenance day. He had been battling cancer for about 4 years...Massive heart attack got him on the Monday. Not funny, not mad, just reminds me things can always be worse.


----------



## jonniesmooth

I can update my previous post. I never got paid for March or April this year either. 
Multiple e mails, no response.
So beginning of Oct I call the resident manager,leave a message. Couple weeks go by. No response. So I assume we are done.
The next week it snows and the manager calls, " are you doing our snow?"

"Well, Dave, it's like this......" go through the whole thing with him tell him I was prepared to walk.
He says,I had a heart attack,quintuple by pass. 5# weight restriction. Can you do the sidewalks too?
Ok Dave, but no more monthly billing. You will be per event,due in 10 days or services are suspended. 
He says write up whatever, I'll sign it.
We had 2 days of service, the 20 and 21.
So I invoiced them the past due Invoices, again, told them I needed payment in 5 days.
Invoiced the 2 new days on the 26th.
Nov,5th nothing from them.
So I e mail the boss tell him here are your new terms: your account needs to be caught up in 5 days, on Nov. 27, I will need a retainer check for $3,000, and Jan, Feb, and March you will be invoiced the amount used. So you can bring the retainer back up to $3k. We will settle up in May for the balance.
They e mailed me back " your check is in the mail. We have decided to go a different route for snow removal."
Still haven't been paid. Nov. 27 I'm e mailing the attorney to sent them a letter.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Mr.Markus said:


> I had a 14 year grass customer that has been sick quite a bit the last few years. He got behind last year, paid his whole season in November after all the grass and clean up was done. I didnt mind I had bigger fish to fry and he was good for it. The same happened this year. He caled me on a Sunday to ask what he owed and to stop in for a check. i set it up for Tuesday his regular maintenance day. He had been battling cancer for about 4 years...Massive heart attack got him on the Monday. Not funny, not mad, just reminds me things can always be worse.


I have told several of my good customers, " i have people I don't like who owe me thousands of dollars. I'm not worried about you."


----------



## EWSplow

Ive got a woman who wants her yard cleaned up for Thanksgiving, leeaves, cut and stack firewood, put away patio furniture, etc. I probably won't get paid, i never do. The only time I have is Thanksgiving morning. Hopefully, she'll at least have a little holiday cheer for me. 



Is 5 bottles of wine enough for 4 people for Thanksgiving dinner? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> Ive got a woman who wants her yard cleaned up for Thanksgiving, leeaves, cut and stack firewood, put away patio furniture, etc. I probably won't get paid, i never do. The only time I have is Thanksgiving morning. Hopefully, she'll at least have a little holiday cheer for me.
> 
> Is 5 bottles of wine enough for 4 people for Thanksgiving dinner? Asking for a friend.


Depends on who is coming over, remember only ten allowed.


----------



## EWSplow

Randall Ave said:


> Depends on who is coming over, remember only ten allowed.


OK, thanks. I'll have her pick up another 5 bottles...


----------



## Kvston

BillyM83 said:


> Post them in here. I have a client that refused to pay after work was complete and I was debating pushing snow back into his driveway next time it snows... anyone ever do anything like this before? LOL


I had a client who always paid late. Mostly by a week or so. Then it was a month. So I gave him all his snow back-the whole season worth. Made a pile 7-8' high and the length of his driveway. I don't regret that one bit.


----------



## Kvston

There was another guy who owed 30% at the end of finishing his camp.

Guy had built without a permit-zoning guy shut him down-I helped the owner navigate permits. I also helped him find other subs to correct what was wrong-all without charging a nickel.

Didn’t want to pay his bill because “you did the finish work without love.” Yeah you jackalope. I didn’t feel the love when I finished your project in 3 days working until 10-11 at night so you could have your vacation when you called last minute.

So I pulled out a wrecking bar and a 16 lb sledge from my truck. “What are those for?!” I get paid for my time and my materials. If I can’t get my time back I can take the materials...should have seen the look on his wife’s face lol. Got a check in two minutes. Wonder of wonders it cleared. Last time I had to do that.


----------



## Randall Ave

EWSplow said:


> OK, thanks. I'll have her pick up another 5 bottles...


Whiskey chaser


----------



## BossPlow2010

Customer deducted like 200$


----------



## jonniesmooth

Randall Ave said:


> Depends on who is coming over, remember only ten allowed.


You can have 10? Our governor told us nobody outside your normal household. No company, no visitors.


----------



## BossPlow2010

jonniesmooth said:


> You can have 10? Our governor told us nobody outside your normal household. No company, no visitors.


Calm down, they still can't even pump their own gas...


----------



## Randall Ave

jonniesmooth said:


> You can have 10? Our governor told us nobody outside your normal household. No company, no visitors.


Don't want to de rail things here, but after Thanksgiving, My guess is our Governor is going to put the hammer down and shut things down.


----------



## Randall Ave

Two townships that I do work for, one as for now all invoices have to be billed out next year. The other is the busted leaf machine, after getting all the parts figured out, just on paper, did not start on it yet. Seems there ain't no money till next year. I am to do it in the spring.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Customer deducted like 200$
> View attachment 208793


Phile rant...


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Hopefully @SHAWZER gets paid for his jobs, especially during a pandemic, you remember the long wait in the  / liquor store line months ago. That guy who was acting up.... / out of line ?
( well as it turns out he's got one a hell of a Right Hook ) Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> Customer deducted like 200$
> View attachment 208793


You should ask! At the very least reserve the right to showcase your work in media with a fine print clause in your contract.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> You should ask! At the very least reserve the right to showcase your work in media with a fine print clause in your contract.


Ya, so should google earth.


----------



## GrassManKzoo

I may know of a fella that did a leaf job and didn’t get paid for it. He took his truck and plowed the leaves into the driveway, a lot of leaves.:laughing:
Turns out, Johnny Law tends to knock on doors after such an incident.


I’m trying to get more info on the story about who had to put the leaves back on the curb or if there were any fines associated with it


----------



## BossPlow2010

GrassManKzoo said:


> I may know of a fella that did a leaf job and didn't get paid for it. He took his truck and plowed the leaves into the driveway, a lot of leaves.:laughing:
> Turns out, Johnny Law tends to knock on doors after such an incident.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get more info on the story about who had to put the leaves back on the curb or if there were any fines associated with it


I've heard of people getting in trouble for piling snow back on properties, harassment by a debt collector


----------



## GrassManKzoo

https://youtu.be/6oRobXESEUM


----------



## BossPlow2010

GrassManKzoo said:


> https://youtu.be/6oRobXESEUM


Ya if an employee caused us to lose a contract like that, I'd go nuclear!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ya if an employee caused us to lose a contract like that, I'd go nuclear!!!


Its simple really... don't hire idiots!


----------

